

Ask HN: Combat sloth and regain focus/resolve - irisnrt

I have a lot of work to do, and I know I'm capable of doing it. Some of them are a need more effort than others, but are manageable. I find myself constantly moving away from work, finding ways to not do work. I watch a lot of TV online. I even cancelled Netflix a week back hoping that will get me back on track, but there are a zillion other video sites, and HN, and Google reader, that have taken its place.<p>I do plan things out, put everything in my calendar, but 60% of my tasks slip, and even among those things that I do get to work on, Im nowhere near being 100% efficient.<p>I'm not sure what the problem is - am I just burnt out, or can this be a medical condition that I need to seek professional help for, or should I just get my lazy ass to work?<p>Can you advise me on how to deal with my general lack of focus and resolve?
======
namank
OK a bit harsh but speaking from experience:

You can adjust the surrounding (yes, it does help) but nothing is going to get
done till you make the decision and the plan to do it. Clean you room, it'll
work for 5 minutes...maybe even a day and then you'll be back to watching
shows.

1\. Clean your room. 2\. Make a to do list. Give everything on the list a time
and a location for when you are going to do it. Sort of like making an
appointment to do it. 3\. Decide that you are gonna do it. Don't pressure
yourself and don't stress yourself of why its not done yet, past is history.
Just think about what you are gonna do, when, where, and how you are gonna do
it. 4\. Take it one step at a time. What are you doing right now? Is there
something better you can be doing? Every time you go to Netflix, close that
tab. EVERY TIME. Then start with the work you need to do. Again, close that
tab.

You are the only person who can control what you do. Most realistic thing I
can say is take it one step at a time. Don't worry about where you are headed
or how you are going to be so much more efficient in a week. Just focus on
right now and all will be good.

Get it?

Now go do it.

------
hansy
This may sound odd but it worked for me:

Rearrange the room you work in. Spend a day cleaning and rearranging the
furniture of your room. I moved my desk from facing a wall to facing outdoors
and the small change in scenery helped me be more productive.

Sometimes familiar environments become stagnant. I personally like to see
change around me because it invigorates me (which is why I can't run on a
treadmill).

~~~
mzbridget
I do this monthly and it really helps. I think the idea of clearing out the
clutter makes me feel productive and makes me want to continue that productive
streak.

------
knowledgesale
My experience shows me that there are no magic snake instant solutions. The
only way to improve productivity is to gradually change your everyday routine
for the better. One can do it by trying different things and sticking to the
ones that work for you.

One thing that is certain is that guilt and self-loathing are as unproductive
as it gets. This approach won't get you far because the brain doesn't work
that way. I am sure we all have read plenty articles on this issue [1].

For example, try something along the lines of Magic Work Cycle [2] or Pomodoro
technique [3]. Caffeine and other nootropics can also be helpful. Jogging is
the best nootropic I know.

[1] <http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/10/27/procrastination/>

[2] <http://www.magicworkcycle.com/>

[3] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique>

I hope some of it was useful.

------
cshipley
Here is what I did. Perhaps it would work for you:

\- Create a todo list. Each thing must be specific, measurable and
unambiguous. Update it every day, first thing. \- Grab a copy of "Will Power":
[http://www.amazon.com/Willpower-Rediscovering-Greatest-
Human...](http://www.amazon.com/Willpower-Rediscovering-Greatest-Human-
Strength/dp/1594203075/) Awesome book. \- Find someone to work with, or an
accountability group. Working with someone is a great motivator for me. \-
Track your time. See how much time you're spending on which thing, (or
nothing). \- If you've been procrastinating on something or more than a month,
then maybe you should remove it from your list. \- Have a clear understanding
of where you're going and why. Perhaps your expectations of yourself are too
high?

------
dholowiski
Exercise - something I'm bad at too but the more you exercise the more you
will feel like doing things.

~~~
jszielenski
I second this.

------
jszielenski
Exercise.

